# 2001 BAY SEAKER



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2001 BAY SEAKER IS SOLID HAS A 2003 YAMAHA F90MOTOR JUST HAD COMPLETE CARB JOB DONE AND ANNUAL RUNS LIKE TOP HAS TROLLING MOTOR, HAS 2006TRAILER IN GREAT SHAPE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS $9995.00
361-758-2140






















































*


----------

